# 3 plant 600w coco grow



## lickalotapus (Jun 9, 2014)

Im going to start of by letting you all know that jebus created coconut trees so man has a kickass way to grow buds indoors, 
Now down to business.......my setup is 3 x 10L pots 
1 sensi northern lights and 2 female seeds, big bud x WW 
A 600w hps with a screen (65cm diameter ) 
House and garden coco nutes for veg and canna for flower
And a diy feed system with 4mm feed hoses and 60L res. Today is day 1 of flower , pics will be up very soon , updates will be roughly weekly .
This is my first vert grow but I have pretty optomistic expectations of 1lb of mj , previous best of 12 oz singleplant lst 600w , any questions guys just shout out


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds promising 

I'm doing pretty much the same thing, just waiting on seeds. (They just don't seem to rock up. FML)

Starting with 250w MH for veg and then moving to a 600w for flower, going to have 2 in veg and 2 in flower 18L pots . (6 plants for a week or so when I'm taking a cutting) 
Will be training and topping plants around a 2 and a half foot vertical scrog around the 600w.
As well as a bit of vertical scrog arround the 250 towards the end of the veg because of the large size I'm hoping for (doing a long veg) 

Growing in soil because its my first grow and seems a little more idiot proof.

Its all well and good in theory but will see how I go.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 19, 2014)

ok


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 19, 2014)

ok so this is a pic of day 1 flower they are now at week 1 , not much to see just a bit of streching , filling up the screen pretty quick, i may have flipped them a little late ,but il worry about that when it happens , il put some more pics up on sunday or monday , just starting to see some bud development now , im sure they will burst out with white hairs next week, 
iv just swithched to canna coco ab last week and very impressed so far , my ph is perfect and stable , unlike h @g which i found i was constantly adding ph down , a real pain in the ass and made growing alot more maintainance


and the white fabric and electrical tape is to stop fungus gnats , those slippery little gypsys cramp my style , theyve since dissapeared from my grow room


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 19, 2014)

Mac-daddy said:


> Sounds promising
> 
> I'm doing pretty much the same thing, just waiting on seeds. (They just don't seem to rock up. FML)
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan mack daddy haha, grow hard or grow at home


----------



## Flagg420 (Jun 19, 2014)

man my female seeds, WWxBB never popped, was so sad... G'luck, seems a nice startup so far!


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 19, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> man my female seeds, WWxBB never popped, was so sad... G'luck, seems a nice startup so far!


Unlucky bro !!I had 3 /3 pop but one wwxbb was slow and retarded so I ditched it, The wwxbb is a very compact plant , probably to dense for this style growing , the sensi northern lights is a superior plant imo its much more vigorous and its trunk is 1/3 bigger in diameter (they were all sprouted the same day)


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Seeds started germinating on the 20th of june pepper towel and what not , planted in soil first sprout is just starting to come through on the 24th. getting pretty cold here at night so have them on my bed side table while I sleep (its way warmer in my room) defnatly becoming my little baby's. Strongly considering playing them some motsart to make themgrow up big strong and smart.

2x Hawaiian skunk haze regular
1x delicious cotton candy female
2x strawberry blue female


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 26, 2014)

its about two weeks flower ,starting to see early bud development. slow but steady , they seem healthy so far and are filling up the screen fast . hopefully they dont stretch tp much more , of il have to start pruning fan leaves when the plant overlap... 

this is my first vert grow so let me know if you have and tips/advice cheers


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 27, 2014)

Can someone let me know what I should do with the budsites /leaves that are getting shaded by other leaves ? Should I leave them or remove, I want this grow to yield well but im not sure what would be the best method ? 

Iv read in one of the threads that mid flower , removing the fan leaves that arnt coming out of buds would be beneficial? 
How do I maximise my yield as some of my plants are pretty dense already at 2 weeks flower


----------



## clydefrog (Jun 27, 2014)

it depends on what you're looking for from them. I've defoliated before and while it made the secondary buds frostier, I lost a lot of weight in the end.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok cheers guess I wont be touching t


clydefrog said:


> it depends on what you're looking for from them. I've defoliated before and while it made the secondary buds frostier, I lost a lot of weight in the end.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 28, 2014)

"Them"


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 28, 2014)

One other thing , sensi northern lights (that im growing ) says it finishes in 45-50 days....
But since its only throwing white hairs at 2 weeks... would it be safe to assume that these plants will take about 8 weeks?
I just cant see them finishing by week 6 or even 7 ?


----------



## Zawx (Jul 5, 2014)

The plants are done when they tell you they're done in your environment. People get too hung up on a number, just chill and check her every day when you think it's gettin close man.


----------



## miccyj (Jul 5, 2014)

Zawx said:


> The plants are done when they tell you they're done in your environment. People get too hung up on a number, just chill and check her every day when you think it's gettin close man.


This is correct, the flowering time given by breeders is just a rough guide based on growing the strain in their conditions. So many things can effect finish time, just keep an eye on it and look for the signs.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 6, 2014)

miccyj said:


> This is correct, the flowering time given by breeders is just a rough guide based on growing the strain in their conditions. So many things can effect finish time, just keep an eye on it and look for the signs.


I think its going to be delayed a week or so anyway as the plants showed serious signs if over fert! 
Couldnt figure out what the fuck was going on , ended up bying some calibration stuff for my ec meter , and turns out what I thought was 1.1 ec was actually 2.3 ec!!! The meter is so shit i couldnt even callibrate it , it reached the end of its range and was still out! Its been this way the whole grow , dont know how they got this far? 

The wwx bb plants only got dark green but the northern lights got the claw and has slowed right down , they are on 0.5 ec for a week then will slowly raise it
And now im the proud owner of a bluelab ec pen


----------



## miccyj (Jul 6, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> I think its going to be delayed a week or so anyway as the plants showed serious signs if over fert!
> Couldnt figure out what the fuck was going on , ended up bying some calibration stuff for my ec meter , and turns out what I thought was 1.1 ec was actually 2.3 ec!!! The meter is so shit i couldnt even callibrate it , it reached the end of its range and was still out! Its been this way the whole grow , dont know how they got this far?
> 
> The wwx bb plants only got dark green but the northern lights got the claw and has slowed right down , they are on 0.5 ec for a week then will slowly raise it
> And now im the proud owner of a bluelab ec pen


Wow that sucks, what brand EC metre? I've had blue lab stuff for ages and it has never steered me wrong. 

The wwxbb can take a heavy feeding, I wouldnt worry to much, I dont know about the NL though,


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 7, 2014)

miccyj said:


> Wow that sucks, what brand EC metre? I've had blue lab stuff for ages and it has never steered me wrong.
> 
> The wwxbb can take a heavy feeding, I wouldnt worry to much, I dont know about the NL though,


Im not sure what it was but it was cheap and nasty , its my fault really for not callibrating it .im just glad its sorted because iv had this problem with a few grows, and burnt seedlings with no idea why


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 27, 2014)

Any new updates? Sounds like a good grow you have going


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry iv been lazy as fuck , give me half hour


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 28, 2014)

hear we are at about week six , they are a bit behind from the meter problems and over fert , hit them pretty hard and i dont think they will yeild anywhere near what they could have but shit happens , i will be chopping them at 9 weeks wether they are ready or not as i have some more to take thier place and im going to the snow for a week .

sorry about the bad quality pics ,theres no space in there and the phone camera sucks , but il have some better pics at harvest , 
from my experience i think i will pull 10 oz from these bitches ,give or take 2 oz


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 28, 2014)

F


lickalotapus said:


> hear we are at about week six , they are a bit behind from the meter problems and over fert , hit them pretty hard and i dont think they will yeild anywhere near what they could have but shit happens , i will be chopping them at 9 weeks wether they are ready or not as i have some more to take thier place and im going to the snow for a week .
> 
> sorry about the bad quality pics ,theres no space in there and the phone camera sucks , but il have some better pics at harvest ,
> from my experience i think i will pull 10 oz from these bitches ,give or take 2 oz


uC
Fuck it bro,a yield is a yield. As ling as you get something out of them then it definitely is not a waste.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 28, 2014)

I think that you're going to end up being very surprised at the yield you get. You're still weeks away from finish.


----------



## buckets (Jul 28, 2014)

best of energies towards you grow man!


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 28, 2014)

Can I ask whats the diff between vertical growing and horizontal growing? I mean what are you trying to do growing with this method? because I'm completely confused as to why the light just hangs there!


----------



## Flagg420 (Jul 28, 2014)

Google (image) search for a diagram that shows the useable light coverage area comparing a vert setup, and a standard light from above grow. It made it perfectly clear to me real fast, lol.

If u got a 1000w light, u got wut, 18" light penetration? So from above u got, 4-5' by 4-5' of solid grow area, 18" deep.

But hang that light vertically in the middle of the room... Now you got a circle, all the way around, with 18" light penetration. 

Let the plants grow into the screen so they dont burn, and to support them, takes the scrog method, and makes the most use of light/area.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 28, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> Can I ask whats the diff between vertical growing and horizontal growing? I mean what are you trying to do growing with this method? because I'm completely confused as to why the light just hangs there!


Well basically majority of light coming out of a mh or hps bulb comes out the sides and in a horizontal grow only about 30% of the light comes directly from the bulb to the plant , the rest either hits the reflector and then hits the plants or misses the plants completely , 
In a good vertical grow about 90% of the light comes directly of the bulb to the canopy allowi g for much higher efficiency and more yield 

Another eg is a 600w bulb will cover 1.1 m2 in a horizontal grow , thats about 15 ft square 

A vertically hung bulb with a 360 degrees canopy will have 
0.9 diameter x 3.14 (pi) x0.9 hieght = 25 sq ft of canopy 
That = a whole lot more buds , 
Also its much easier to vent heat out of a growroom with a vert setup.

Therefore my calculations conclude that vertical growing is the shit , and I wont be going back to horizontal


----------



## rob333 (Jul 29, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> Well basically majority of light coming out of a mh or hps bulb comes out the sides and in a horizontal grow only about 30% of the light comes directly from the bulb to the plant , the rest either hits the reflector and then hits the plants or misses the plants completely ,
> In a good vertical grow about 90% of the light comes directly of the bulb to the canopy allowi g for much higher efficiency and more yield
> 
> Another eg is a 600w bulb will cover 1.1 m2 in a horizontal grow , thats about 15 ft square
> ...


im not to sure on that last grow i had no shade so i had no option but to run it vert i did very well just over a p from 4 plants on a vert this time around i got my shade every thing the same bar the shade this time so not running vert but long ways in the batwing shade by the look of em 5 weeks into im gunna kill that last vert grow by about pound and a half but then again a few factors came into play like space and the lights being a little closer


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 29, 2014)

im gonna have to give this vertical grow a shot!


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 29, 2014)

Me too! Damn it sounds way better for indoor f


OGkushNC said:


> im gonna have to give this vertical grow a shot!


tEr


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 30, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> Me too! Damn it sounds way better for indoor f
> tEr


I mean I have everything ready to go just don't know how to grow the plant vertical. I'm used the the traditional method of the plants growing under the my hid


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 30, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> I mean I have everything ready to go just don't know how to grow the plant vertical. I'm used the the traditional method of the plants growing under the my hid


What stage are your plants at now and how many do you have?


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 30, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> What stage are your plants at now and how many do you have?


I have 10 plants all female still under veg hrs that were cloned from my flowering mothers! I'm still trying to decide what method I'm gonna take with the offspring I wanna scrog some and I also wanna try to grow a few vertically, only thing is I would have to rearrange my entire grow room and I just don't have that energy. I work around the clock to get these mothers what they need I have 8 that are in flower now so I have no room currently. So I have a total of 18 plants plus I have 7 more clones (not counting the clones) because they haven't rooted yet so my plate is kinda full. I hope I'm making since all in all I have a lot of plants.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah that sounds like a full plate alright , I run everything on pumps and timers as im often away for work, I guess you probably have to prepare your grow from the start for vertical , 

One good thing about vertical is you can stack bulbs and use the full hieght of the grow room , I know of a guy who gets 3Lb per run with 1.2x1.2 x 2m with 2 x 600w bulbs inside a screen with 6 plants around the outside. Im copying this setup and have almost finished building my wardrobe . It would be worth considering if this sort of grow would suit you , especially if space is a problem, its pretty low maintainance aswell once you setup a res with pump and timer, can leave alone for a week at a time maybe more.
Anyway heres the thread , have a read
https://www.rollitup.org/t/haze-harvest-a-few-pounds-of-1200w-vertical-weed.668796/


----------



## buckets (Aug 3, 2014)

You've got some good strains there by the sounds of things. It'll be nice to see them when you're ready to cut down. Send me a message via PM when you can lickalotapus. Have a good day!


----------



## buckets (Aug 14, 2014)

Not very good eh? 3 foot high screens. Date on the pictures is wrong. They were taken in August. These are iranian haze.


----------



## lickalotapus (Sep 1, 2014)

Results are in amigos , the sensi northern lights yielded 6.5 oz dried and cured 
The biggest ww x bb yielded 5.5 oz
And the smaller ww x bb which I chopped before it was ready so I had smoke on my holiday yielded 3 oz so a total of 15 oz + 5 grams of absolute shatter hash from the trim and stems in a room with fuckall reflectivity and I overnuted them to the shit house and temps that were quite cold so all in all a pretty dam good result that blew my previouse 600w grows out of the water 

Harvest pics soon guys sorry bout the delay


----------



## lickalotapus (Sep 1, 2014)

Smoke report ........both strains are amazing smoke 
The white widow x big bud is a real creeper high that leaves me retarded eventually , smells like dirt and skunk 

The sensi nl smells fruity and hits hard and continues to creep , both great plants and would grow Either again


----------



## lickalotapus (Sep 4, 2014)

northern lights northern lights northern lights white widow x bigbud


----------

